# Short Power Cage required to go in Garage Gym



## daz_1983

I'm currently using a CF415 squat rack, but it's limitations are starting to annoy me, so i've been looking into power cages the last couple of days with the view to replacing it with one.

Basically i've got a around 2100 to the ceiling, but at roughly 1m centres there are 40-50mm deep angles supporting the roof of the garage, so height at this point is a little over 2150.

Ive spoken to Strength shop and there power cage with the pullup attachement turned upside down is exactly 2150. So should fit. I really like there cage and there customer service is excellent, however it's a little £400 delivered.

On the cheaper side I've seen a Mirafit heavy duty cage that is rated at 350kG for £200 delivered (I believe it is the same as the Ryno cage also rated at 350kg).

MIRAFIT HD 350Kg Power Cage

Rynoâ„¢ Olympic Heavy Duty Power Rack - | Prestige-Direct

I've spoken with suppilers of both and no one can give me a dimension to the top of the cage. It states height is 2170, i'm assuming this is to the top of the pullup station. so with this turning upside down will give me alot more room. and the rear tie member is around 60mm lower, based on the frame using 60x60 steel.

I am tempted to take the risk as i guess i could always shorten the legs and redrill for the bolts. But would rather not do this as it'll void any warranty.

I don't suppose anyone has any of these cages and can confirm the height to the top of the frame?

Or links/suggestions to any other cages that may fit.

Thanks


----------



## BLUE(UK)

What's the limitations of the cf410?


----------



## Dogbolt

I just cut each leg of mine down 100mm to fit.


----------



## spikedmini

Whilst this is up mind giving me the dimensions of cf415 obviously at its fully adjusted heights lengths please


----------



## sturthrt

Dogbolt said:


> I just cut each leg of mine down 100mm to fit.


do u have a pic of this please?


----------



## IGotTekkers

Mate bare in mind it may fit on its end, you have to tip it up to get there, so you need to measure corner to corner? Because it has to fit to go any further over to get on its end.


----------



## Pointer21

IGotTekkers said:


> Mate bare in mind it may fit on its end, you have to tip it up to get there, so you need to measure corner to corner? Because it has to fit to go any further over to get on its end.


 Is that your missus in the picture? She is game of thrones hot. Respect.


----------



## Colhoun1993

Pointer21 said:


> Is that your missus in the picture? She is game of thrones hot. Respect.


Ohh didnt think it was a women !! :confused1:


----------



## IGotTekkers

Colhoun1993 said:


> Ohh didnt think it was a women !! :confused1:


There's alot of blind ppl on this forum lol


----------



## Colhoun1993

IGotTekkers said:


> There's alot of blind ppl on this forum lol


Inoo think your one of Em lol


----------



## daz_1983

Sorry i didn't realise this had posted. Seemed to have taken a couple of days to show.

With the CF415 the cross member clashes with the bench, so while flat benching is fine, anything inclined is not possible. It's also a pain in the **** adjusting it constantly for different moves.

I noticed a lot of cheaper racks had sleeved joints so would need an extra 150-200mm on top of the total height. So in the end i went with the Strength shop power cage, with the pullup bar reversed it's only 2050mm high, so there wasn't any cutting or drilling required to fit, and non of the joints are sleeved.

It was double the price, but hopefully it will be worth the extra money.


----------



## DanM1986

I've got the ryno cage rated to 350kg.

I can measure it after work tomorrow and repost.

If I remember correctly the pull up bar (which is also the front cross rail) slides on over the top, I can't think how you could fit it underneath.

Not sure if you can post photos but I'll take a couple tomorrow of the joints at the top.


----------

